# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Viza 3 mujore

## MéLoDiE

Mendova dhe une te lejoje nje keshille nga te tjeret per informacion dhe pse eshte nje teme Delikate, por mendoje se ne Shqipetaret gjendemi shpesh ne te tilla situata. 
Keshtu tejkalova ndrojtjen per tu kerkuar disa informacione lidhur me kete fakt :
 Shkelja e vizes 3 mujore (vula eshte dhene ne Itali). 
Kam degjuar qe paguhet nje gjobe . 

Ju me aq sa dini , mundni te me thoni se : 

Ku duhet te pagohet kjo gjobe tek shteti Italian apo pagohet ne Shqiperi  dhe sa mund te shkoje ?
Kam lexuar deri ne 3OOO , eshte e vertete ?

Ju falenderoje per vemendjen dhe per ndihmen.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Me vendet e BE! Ska me viza shqipria.

Nese shkel 3 mujorshin e qendrimit, I bie c'ndodh?

Kete do te pyesesh?

----------


## MéLoDiE

Dhe kete nuk e dija , personi ne fjale e ka shkelur vizen 1 vit me pare ne Janar , nuk u kthye ne Shqiperi . 
Levizi pikerisht me shancin e ketyre vizave tre mujore. 
Doja te dija , nese eshte e mundur te behet dicka tek Ambasada shqipetare dhe pse kam telefonuar dhe me jane pergjigjur ne menyre skandaloze> beje si te dish vete me mire !!!!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

Kam pershtypjen se ska te beje me shqiperine, por me shtetin ku eshte krye shkelin pra italine, dhe BE.

Varet si I kane rregullat ato.

Ca tolerance kane.

----------


## MéLoDiE

Ok , flmn per informacionin !
Kjo do jete dhe me e lehte sepse te pakten do mesohet se si mund te veprohet.

----------


## hot_prinz

Une do te thoja kshu, le te telefonoj ai i afermi si nje person anonim, ne qendren e te huajve ne ate rreth ku banon momentalisht dhe ti pyes ata se nje i afermi i tij gjindet ne pozicion e tij dhe cfare duhet te beje me qe e ka tejkaluar "padashje" lejen e qendrimit.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## freeopen

Gjobitja per shkeljen e afatit te qendrimit (3 muaj) kryhet nga policia doganore e shtetit nga ku do besh hyrjen per ne Shqiperi.Pra nese nisesh nga nje aeroport italin policia doganore italiane ne se e ve re do te te gjobise.
Keshilla me e mire eshte qe te behet kthimi nga portet me shpresen qe policia eshte me pak e vemendshme ne hollesite.

----------


## MéLoDiE

Problemi nuk eshte pagesa e nje gjobe 3000 euro , problemi eshte se nuk duhet te te kapi policia ne Kthim nga Vendi i huaj ne Shqiperi . 
Po te kapi , gjoba eshte : heqja per 5 vjet e te drejtes per te vajtur ne BE . 
Kthimi per ne Memedhe , duhet bere me makine personale, sepse dhe me autobuse, tragete dhe avione kapesh. 
Faleminderit , per mendimet .

----------


## hot_prinz

Nashi me kujtohet, para diku 10 vitesh. Nje i aferm pati ardhur per vizite ne Gjermani me vizen prej tre muajsh, por qendoi pothuaj nje vit.  :Mos: 
Duke pasur frike per heqjen e se drejtes 5-vjeqare per hyrje ne vendet e BE-s. 
E mora ne makine dhe vajtem rruges, Gjermani - Austri - Itali, ne portin e Barit preme tiketat per trajektin Bari - Durres. 
Problemin e mendoja tek kontrolla e fundit e BE-s per pasaporta, qe behej ne hyrjen e trajektit. Aty i kontrollonte pasaportat nje police kufitare italiane dhe une perderisa ishte duke e kontrolluar pasaporten time, i thashe "ne trajekt futen gjithe keta autobuse e kamiona, oooo une u ktheva prapa", ajo me buzeqeshje "jo, mos ke frike se nuk ndodh asgjo", kurse pasaporten e te afermit e shiqoi vetem faqen e fotografise ku vertetohej personi dhe na tha "arrividerci".  :kryqezohen:

----------


## MéLoDiE

Faleminderit , per kete eksperience qe me tregove. 
Shkelja eshte e rregjistruar ne sistem ! Dhe rezulton me te kuqe.
Se dime ende se ku ka perfunduar pashaporta shqiptare , se di nga e ka hedhur ! 
Karta e identitetit eshte fallco dhe italiane ...ta tentosh me tren nga Austria eshte e veshtire se te kontrollojne dhe futesh ne sistem. 
Kete lloj levizje duam te programojme ...dmth ti biem nga Kroacia dhe Serbia, Kosove e me pas ne Shkoder !
Boh se di uroje qe deri atehere , mos ta prek kush me dore.

----------


## hot_prinz

> Faleminderit , per kete eksperience qe me tregove. 
> Shkelja eshte e rregjistruar ne sistem ! Dhe rezulton me te kuqe.
> Se dime ende se ku ka perfunduar pashaporta shqiptare , se di nga e ka hedhur ! 
> Karta e identitetit eshte fallco dhe italiane ...ta tentosh me tren nga Austria eshte e veshtire se te kontrollojne dhe futesh ne sistem. 
> Kete lloj levizje duam te programojme ...dmth ti biem nga Kroacia dhe Serbia, Kosove e me pas ne Shkoder !
> Boh se di uroje qe deri atehere , mos ta prek kush me dore.


Ooooo, ceshtja qenka me e nderlikuar, se sa tejkalimi i vizes tremujore.  :Mos: 
Mos je antare ne Coza No.tra? lol  :pa dhembe: 
Cfare dmth. "shkelja eshte regjistruar ne sistem?" Ku rezulton me te kuqe? Pse e ka hedhur pasaporten shqiptare? Sa eshte e sigurte karta e identitetit italian?  :kryqezohen:

----------


## MéLoDiE

> Ooooo, ceshtja qenka me e nderlikuar, se sa tejkalimi i vizes tremujore. 
> Mos je antare ne Coza No.tra? 
> Cfare dmth. "shkelja eshte regjistruar ne sistem?" Ku rezulton me te kuqe? Pse e ka hedhur pasaporten shqiptare? Sa eshte e sigurte karta e identitetit italian?


Une situaten e marre me pozitivitet dhe sportivitet , ok nuk jam une ajo pa dokumenta. 
Por problemi eshte se me vjen keq te shkoje dem kot. 
Tani keto shkelje te vizes , rregjistrohen ne sistemin Evropian , prandaj dhe pashaportat jane biometrike. 
Pashaporta eshte vulosur me aq sa di ne Itali , kur ka kaluar !
Se di se nga e ka lene...shpresoje mos ta kete hedhur ne kosh plehrash. 
Karta e identitetit italian eshte e sigurte : rruga ekziston , emri se di se sa i vertete eshte  dhe fotoja e Kartes eshte foto duke buzeqeshur  :ngerdheshje:  pikerisht tamam per hallin qe ka ... 
Zot ruaje ! 

Keshtu une mendova si ta ndihmoje dhe thashe pse jo te pyesja se ketu shof qe ka shume emigrante , tani mos njeri , tjetri do dije . Shpresoje mos te skandalizoheni nga situata .
Une jam e skandalizuar per vete nga kjo situate ...se sjam perballur ndonjehere me te tille situate , mami dhe babi , nuk me kane kursyer gje . 
 :i ngrysur:

----------


## KNFC

o Melodie paske mbet pak prapa ... nuk merret shume njeri me keto lloj shkekjesh ... per thyerje 3 mujorshi as te gjobit njeri 3000 euro ... as nuk te japin espulso 5 vite ... 5 vite espuls jepen kur kapesh ne vendet e BE duke u marre me dicka te jashteligjshme ... ne keto raste te kthejne ketu si te arrestuar andej dhe te dorezojne te policia ...  dhe nuk te lene as keta te policise tone te dalesh me nga Shqiperia brenda 5 vjecarit ... nuk te pranojne as ata te vendeve te BE pa mbaruar 5 vjecari ... kurse 3 mujorin ka plot qe e thyejne ... ndonje gjobe maksimumi 500 euro mbase i behet resk ne piken e kalimit kufitar ... po me shume nuk e besoj ... nuk kam degjuar asnje rast qe te kene dhe espuls 5 vjecar vetem per shkelje 3 mujori ...

----------


## hot_prinz

> Une situaten e marre me pozitivitet dhe sportivitet , ok nuk jam une ajo pa dokumenta. 
> Por problemi eshte se me vjen keq te shkoje dem kot. 
> Tani keto shkelje te vizes , rregjistrohen ne sistemin Evropian , prandaj dhe pashaportat jane biometrike. 
> Pashaporta eshte vulosur me aq sa di ne Itali , kur ka kaluar !
> Se di se nga e ka lene...shpresoje mos ta kete hedhur ne kosh plehrash. 
> Karta e identitetit italian eshte e sigurte : rruga ekziston , emri se di se sa i vertete eshte  dhe fotoja e Kartes eshte foto duke buzeqeshur :-D pikerisht tamam per hallin qe ka ... 
> Zot ruaje ! 
> 
> Keshtu une mendova si ta ndihmoje dhe thashe pse jo te pyesja se ketu shof qe ka shume emigrante , tani mos njeri , tjetri do dije . Shpresoje mos te skandalizoheni nga situata .
> ...


Nese e gjen pasaporten, eshte nje mundesi ashtu siq e thashe edhe me heret. 
Por pasi qe kane ndryshuar koherat, e pasi qe ndoshta pasaportat biometrike duhen te cregjistrohen ne kompjuter, per te vertetuar se a eshte cdo gje ne rregull.  :kryqezohen: 

Megjithate, e shof ndoshta nje rrugedalje eksperimentale.  :shkelje syri: 
Merre me qira per nje dite, nje Yacht te modhe pasanikesh, ndoshta kushton 1000 - 2000€, i afrohesh me te bregdetit te Durresit dhe gjuaje ne uje te afermin e le te notoje, si te duket?  :kryqezohen:

----------


## MéLoDiE

Po mire o vella , une po te dija nuk u pyesja !
Melodia sdi gje nga keto gjera. 
Si ju thashe injoroje , keto lloj gjerash , uroje te jete ashtu si thoni Ju ...sepse dhemb dhe me pak , xhepit dhe kokes. 
Tani kjo gjoba ku paguhet tek kalimi kufitar ne Shqiperi apo ne Itali ?

Faleminderit per Mendimet jane te rendesishme .

Hot Prinz hahahaha dhe kjo na duhet !!! 
Aventura ....

----------


## KNFC

nuk ka asgje per tu shqetesuar ... tere kontigjenti ''rremujaxhi'' qe nuk kane dokumenta qendrimi jashte Shqiperise,kete pune bejne lart e poshte ... dhe cik si shpesh qellon qe shkelet 3 mujorshi ... nuk te hapin problem ...
te pakten jo aq sa thua ti ... shume vete nuk kane paguar as gjobe ... te pakten kur  behet fjale te hysh ne Shqiperi ... ndoshta per te dale prape nga Shqiperia mund te hase probleme ...

----------


## MéLoDiE

Faleminderit  :buzeqeshje:  . Ashtu shpresoje t'ia dali pa u vrare. 
Mua me erdhi nje tjeter idee Hot prinz  :shkelje syri:  
Do behet ndonje ndeshje p.sh. dhe t'a dergoja te veshur keshtu : 


I vija ndonje kup ne koke !

----------


## hot_prinz

> Po mire o vella , une po te dija nuk u pyesja !
> Melodia sdi gje nga keto gjera. 
> Si ju thashe injoroje , keto lloj gjerash , uroje te jete ashtu si thoni Ju ...sepse dhemb dhe me pak , xhepit dhe kokes. 
> Tani kjo gjoba ku paguhet tek kalimi kufitar ne Shqiperi apo ne Itali ?
> 
> Faleminderit per Mendimet jane te rendesishme .
> 
> Hot Prinz hahahaha dhe kjo na duhet !!! 
> Aventura ....


Po una mendova, nje rruge dhe dy pune. 
I rregullon dokumentat dhe ben nje cik aventure, per kthjellim.  :ngerdheshje: 




> nuk ka asgje per tu shqetesuar ... tere kontigjenti ''rremujaxhi'' qe nuk kane dokumenta qendrimi jashte Shqiperise,kete pune bejne lart e poshte ... dhe cik si shpesh qellon qe shkelet 3 mujorshi ... nuk te hapin problem ...
> te pakten jo aq sa thua ti ... shume vete nuk kane paguar as gjobe ... te pakten kur  behet fjale te hysh ne Shqiperi ...* ndoshta per te dale prape nga Shqiperia mund te hase probleme* ...


KNFC, i gjithe problemi me duket eshte, qe te mos hase ne probleme nese perseri deshiron te dale prape nga Shqiperia.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

melodie,

kujdes nga polizia,...lol

apo do me fut hottin ne kurth

 :ngerdheshje:

----------


## MéLoDiE

Hoti eshte ne ate cik vend , ku die Polizei eshte 24 h rreth e rrotull . 
Ska frike hoti . 
Po ketij hallit tim si i behet , se shif te isha vete pa dokumenta sma ndjente hic  :perqeshje:  , 
kurse ketij personit qe e kam pa godumenta i them sa here kalon policia : EJ E DO NJE BILETE NE SHQIPERI , gratis o mavri gratis  :perqeshje: .  

Zot, une qesh , tani dhe kjo eshte bukur , por problemi eshte se s'dua ti nxije jeten sepse ajo erdhi per nje jete me te mire ketu . 
prandaj me vjen keq qe te perfundonte keq situata.

----------

